# what duck and goose call do you like and why??



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i cant wait till the season starts, been jammin on my calls all summer long, i blow a short reed tim grounds 'pro super magnum' it has a great sound but, for ducks i like the ecko 'diamond wood' now thats an awsome call!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know much about goose calling, but I know a little about duck. I like a timber call on my lanyard and a open water call for sure and some times something in between. I must admit I am more than a little biased. For the most part I have a Cocobola Southern Game Calls Nasty Boy and a SGC Cocobola Little Joel at all times. I mix in a few other calls at times during the season for special circumstances.

I like those echo Timbers too.

Bret


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

Bret loves his wood calls, and man you can get nasty!!! Sounds awesome.


----------



## addicted-hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

bugglinbulls said:


> i cant wait till the season starts, been jammin on my calls all summer long, i blow a short reed tim grounds 'pro super magnum' it has a great sound but, for ducks i like the ecko 'diamond wood' now thats an awsome call!!!!!!!!


I love my echo Diamond Wood call they are so clear and easy to make sound good!! but on windy days they just dont seem to get the job done so i use a 'cheap Red Barron' made by HS. I also use a wistle more than anything!!


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

For me it's a Buck Gardner poly spitfire duck call and a acrylic Buck Gardner Grey Ghost goose call. Can't forget the whistle too.
NN


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

My goose call is a "strait meat honker" from foiles. its a really nice call i sand them down just a tiny bit to make the call easier to blow and not as much back pressure....been all over wyoming huntin with it and i've shoot 2 geese in utah last year with it...gotta love it!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a big fan of most all the calls mentioned so far. I am particularly fond of the echo timber for duck in most every situation, never found a huge need to get much louder. Im not to sure about that Bret and NovaNation though they might be a little on the fruity side. :shock:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

you got it addicted-hunter, that diamond wood is clear as a bell, it gets real ducky, and for dave B, the echo timber call sounds sweet too it gets loud!!! two sweet calls


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

you got it addicted-hunter, that diamond wood is clear as a bell, it gets real ducky, and for dave B, the echo timber call sounds sweet too it gets loud!!! two sweet calls


----------



## getsomecoot (Apr 1, 2009)

saunders, saunders,


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

i've got a question for you guys that i have been wondering ever since i started duck hunting which has only been for 3 years but here it goes hopefully somebody can give me an answer.

So when exactly do you use a whistle call? i have one on my lanyard but i have never used it. In what kind of situation do you use it?

Thanks!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i'v been duckhunting for 10 years now, and whistle is a very effective call, i use it all season but, i use it mostly half way through and till the end of the season, because ducks will start getting call shy, more people blow mostly on reed calls, so if you can make a good sound like make a buzzing grawl sound or even teal peeps by making slightly high and low "ti ti...ti ti" sounds works good, you would call at them the same way a reed call. its a good thing to use to get ducks attention, you will see them turn or "flare" to the sound, when i get them to respond to my whistle, i like to throw in some soft feeding sounds with my reed calls but, sometimes when i do that they will flare out of their. showing you that they might be call shy to reed calls, so just whistle a few times get'em interested, they'll come in for a shot.


----------



## getsomecoot (Apr 1, 2009)

bugglinbulls said:


> i'v been duckhunting for 10 years now, and whistle is a very effective call, i use it all season but, i use it mostly half way through and till the end of the season, because ducks will start getting call shy, more people blow mostly on reed calls, so if you can make a good sound like make a buzzing grawl sound or even teal peeps by making slightly high and low "ti ti...ti ti" sounds works good, you would call at them the same way a reed call. its a good thing to use to get ducks attention, you will see them turn or "flare" to the sound, when i get them to respond to my whistle, i like to throw in some soft feeding sounds with my reed calls but, sometimes when i do that they will flare out of their. showing you that they might be call shy to reed calls, so just whistle a few times get'em interested, they'll come in for a shot.


lol lol lol its a pintail and a widgen call lol lol


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

it is also a teal call and a drake mallard call as well, if you know how to use it , called in lots of both teal and mallards using a whistle. listen to a flock of teal when they fly over you and listen to the sound of a drake mallard when it flys over you on the dike. by the way the hen mallard is the only duck that quacks and, gadwalls kinda do to. (fun fact) teal, drake mallards, pintails, widgeon ect.. all whistle, the teal whistle is a lower pitch than the pintail whistle.
but i dont know if this info would help out a coot hunter  lol lol lol


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

> by the way the hen mallard is the only duck that quacks


This is incorrect. All puddle duck hens have a quack of some kind. Pintail hen, shoveler hens wigeon hens and even teal hens. They have different voices than a hen mallard but they do indeed quack. The hen teal is very high pitched and fast. It is the drake teal that whistles the drake wigeon and pintail also.
I use a whistle in combination with a mallard hen call quite frequently. The whistle works well on a few species mallard pintail wigeon and teal. Also works as a confidence call. 
When calling ducks it is always good to give them what they respond to. Try the things that you can do well on a duck call experimenting until you figure out what is getting a positive response. stick with it If that is the whistle, or the mallard hen call... if you can be aggressive or if \you have to back off a little use do what works. It will change from day to day.

Dave I love you man.

Bret


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Bret said:


> > by the way the hen mallard is the only duck that quacks
> 
> 
> This is incorrect. All puddle duck hens have a quack of some kind. Pintail hen, shoveler hens wigeon hens and even teal hens. They have different voices than a hen mallard but they do indeed quack. The hen teal is very high pitched and fast. It is the drake teal that whistles the drake wigeon and pintail also.
> ...


 i know what the whistle is for. and i also know their are other birds ,but few out their that quack, but they more or less squock than quack, no other bird quacks true like the hen mallard, i also use the whistle quite often, it is a very effective call, i usually only shoot the birds that whistle, because they are drakes, im not really a hen killer...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Good old Primos Diamondwood Wench for me. I have killed hundreds of ducks using it. I am also a big fan of the whistle. It is killer for mallards on the rivers. As for goose calls, i have a World Champion goose call that sounds like the real thing. I have yet to figure out the flutes. Don't really need it though. I do fine with what i have.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BG calls. for me. O I have a custom call for swans. works great. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Buck Gardner Goose: Canada Hammer cocobolo and SS1
Buck Gardner Duck: Baby Buck and Tall Timber both cocobolo


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

> i know what the whistle is for. and i also know their are other birds ,but few out their that quack, but they more or less squock than quack, no other bird quacks true like the hen mallard, i also use the whistle quite often, it is a very effective call,


bugglinbulls, Sir I never mean to insinuate in any way that you did not know when to use or your ability to use a whistle was lacking. You are right in that no other hen sounds quite like a mallard hen.

Sorry if I came off wrong. I can see I can't teach you anything. So teach me I am nothing if not a student of waterfowl vocalisation.



> i usually only shoot the birds that whistle, because they are drakes, im not really a hen killer...


This statement leads me to believe that you figure drakes come in better to a whistle than a hen call. Maybe I am reading to much into it.
Not to argue the effectiveness of the whistle I think we all recognize it as a very useful tool and I think we have all seen a bird or three fall to it. My question is this and it is a serious one.
1.Why do you think a drake would choose to come to the sound of another drake over the sound of his mother or just the sound of a duck of the opposite sex? Early season? Late season?
2.A If a hen teal does not quack how would you describe the vocalisation she makes single "sqwock" then squock, sqwock, squock, squock... in a cadence? B Is that of no use to us as hunters?

Thank you in advance for the answers.

dkhntrdstn
What swan call are you blowing? Stanley Swan Song or something. I would love to talk to you about how to blow the thing. I have learned a couple of basic things but would like to know more in order to help customers out? I get a lot of questions about swan calls and I know very little on how to use one. Can I call you?
Thanks,

Bret


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

1.Why do you think a drake would choose to come to the sound of another drake over the sound of his mother or just the sound of a duck of the opposite sex? Early season? Late season?
2.A If a hen teal does not quack how would you describe the vocalisation she makes single "sqwock" then squock, sqwock, squock, squock... in a cadence? B Is that of no use to us as hunters


sorry if i sounded like that, bret, iv learned alot over the years of duck hunting how to call and read the birds, and i'v heard them make some crazy noises, and with that i have also met some people that dont know a thing about callin, when to call, how to make the sounds but, they think they do, their ignerant (not saying this about you) every once and a while ill have someone call me out, that only been duckhunting for 1 or 2 years thinkin they Know it all, i'm still learning after 10 years, but i'v got it down, i dont know how much you know but, theirs a diffarence from just calling and calling at live birds, but anyways i was just kinda being a smarty pants saying i only shoot birds that whistle because their mostly drakes, thats because i will rarely shoot hens, i'm a drake killer, dont get me wrong i eat my birds, but i'm a color hunter. i cant wait to hunt, broke my foot 2end day of the archery hunt, wont get my cast off till the week before the duck hunt i'm getting jumppy.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

It's all good. One piece of advice I will offer to you is this.
Don't assume everyone around you is a novice, there are a lot of guys that have been at it longer than you. There are a lot of guys that are probably better at it than you and there might be a thing or two to learn from everyone, and anyone. I thought you were going to teach me a new theory. I have been at it a good long time and I was willing to here you out even though I disagree with what you were saying I am always willing to hear a new Idea on this subject... I love another way to look at things. I am sorry about your foot I hope it gets better in time to hunt. There is nothing worse than being lay ed up for the hunting season. Call me if you want to share some ideas about calling I am always happy to talk about that.

Bret
8016633877.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Bret
8016633877.[/quote]

hey bret, i might have sent you 2 pm's, hope one gets to you


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Got it and returned it.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Rich-N-Tone Timbre!!! I just love the sound of that call, and the ducks seem to like it too. I have a quackhead "timber" and it's not bad either. I like the quackhead "Goosezilla"; it's what I carry to fill that need. I'm not a big goose hunter so my opinion on that doesn't count for much.


----------

